# X Uber employee Fired for reporting faulty Autonomous vehicles



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

https://www.businessinsider.com/for...r-not-allowed-to-take-bathroom-breaks-2018-12

If you have a story to report Business Insider wants to hear from you.

Email [email protected]


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

That’s about right, Uber is just like Trump, blame everyone and everything on others. Never take responsibility nor admit fault.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> That's about right, Uber is just like Trump, blame everyone and everything on others. Never take responsibility nor admit fault.


Yeah, Uber should be like Hillary. She always took full responsibility and never blamed anyone for anything. Oh, wait a minute.....


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, Uber should be like Hillary. She always took full responsibility and never blamed anyone for anything. Oh, wait a minute.....









"Kelley was fired. Uber's HR told him he had let the car roll through a stop sign on January 3 and failed to report it."

"Uber says that after initially denying it, Kelley later admitted fault and apologized".
His apology did not get him reinstated to his job.

Story is a non starter


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, Uber should be like Hillary. She always took full responsibility and never blamed anyone for anything. Oh, wait a minute.....


Hillary and Trump are both awful.



Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> "Kelley was fired. Uber's HR told him he had let the car roll through a stop sign on January 3 and failed to report it."
> 
> "Uber says that after initially denying it, Kelley later admitted fault and apologized".
> His apology did not get him reinstated to his job.
> ...


Yeah, we believe anything Uber says. They are the most believable and ethical company in the world, hands down.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> "Kelley was fired. Uber's HR told him he had let the car roll through a stop sign on January 3 and failed to report it."
> 
> "Uber says that after initially denying it, Kelley later admitted fault and apologized".
> His apology did not get him reinstated to his job.
> ...


"Uber says"

Lol.

There's lies, there's damn lies and then there's Uber.

Video of incident should have been easy to produce.

Being thrown around a bit is pretty consistent with stories by journalists who have been passengers in Waymo cars. Uber you would probably multiply by a factor of ten. 
The story is very plausible.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, Uber should be like Hillary. She always took full responsibility and never blamed anyone for anything. Oh, wait a minute.....


Better then being a stupid FAKE President.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Better then being a stupid FAKE President.


Perhaps try putting forth a more qualified candidate next time.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Perhaps try putting forth a more qualified candidate next time.


Even if Michael Bloomberg runs, Bernie Sanders will split the Democratic ticket

Results: Trump wins (if he runs, not dead from his high fat diet, or in jail. Crazier he gets the more I like him)


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

here you go, get to work!!!


----------

